# Hypermelanistic Yemen Chameleon Morphs



## reptilezoo

Hi.
For over two years I have had these Yemen 'Morphs' originated from a couple of my unrelated, normal yemens. It started off as one hatchling with very little black patches on it from the second clutch, then more and more appeared after each lay: 



















Then I grew them on to this:





































So, I went to see a specialist. Now this is were the arguments start... He advised me to inbreed two hypermelanistics and see what the outcome is. I also seeked advise from other specialists and they also gave the same advice. So I did do this (much to many people's dissent, on this forum) for one clutch:



















So now I'm breeding (not inbreeding as it was just for one clutch) hypermelanistics with piebald and hypermelanistics with normal. Should find out the results in about 6-8 months!
Also, to clarify, these are all fertile and healthy so it's just their skin which is different. I've had these for almost three years with no problems so far.
Thanks for reading

Luke


----------



## Erinaceinae

i like 
x


----------



## Tekno-Twinky

im soooooo getin 1 !!!:lol2:


----------



## chris_wade

wow they look unusual.


----------



## reptilezoo

Thanks guys. The males actually grow to be a smaller size than normal, just like the piebalds, except not as small as that!


----------



## Quality_Snakes

it would be interesting crossbreed them with the piebalds tho.


----------



## Akro

they are fantastic! im well impressed!


----------



## brittone05

Look forward to the outcome on the growth of the hyperxhyper and the other crosses 

Congrats


----------



## GAD58Y

they are stunning mate ,would love a baby some time. 
graeme


----------



## reptilezoo

Thanks.
I would hope to produce some sometime soon. Shan't be too long, got some hypermelanistics brewing now!


----------



## reptilezoo

I have some normal x hypermelanistics brewing! She just laid a couple of days ago! Soon to have some piebald x hypermelanistics laid soon.


----------



## -matty-b-

any updated pics of the hypermelanistic x hypermelanistic??? (if theyve hatched lol)


----------



## Slurm

its doubtful, they takes ages to hatch..


----------



## reptilezoo

-matty-b- said:


> any updated pics of the hypermelanistic x hypermelanistic??? (if theyve hatched lol)


No, not yet, they're still incubating. The eggs are looking very good though :2thumb:


----------



## smileyculture

Glad you are still working on this project - I remember you showing me pics of the first ones you produced.

did you ever see pics of the Xanthic yemens? those were cool also but I believe none survived to adulthood.

best of luck with this project.


----------



## Grond

Didn't actually realise there were yemen morphs! I'd love to see some pics. Interesting having a different starting point for a creature which can naturally change its pigmentation!

Edit: Just read first page and saw pics! They're cool! Inbreeding is the only way to create or improve a morph usually and most breeders do it as far as I'm aware. Good luck with the project. How long before the first all black yemen I wonder!


----------



## -matty-b-

reptilezoo said:


> No, not yet, they're still incubating. The eggs are looking very good though :2thumb:


good to hear:2thumb:

what you thinks gonna pop up in this clutch???


----------



## reptilezoo

-matty-b- said:


> good to hear:2thumb:
> 
> what you thinks gonna pop up in this clutch???


I expect 100% hypermelanistics since that is how it's been the last two times.
I'm more excited about the hyper x normal as this would tell me if it is dominant or recessive, but have to wait about six months until I know

Luke


----------



## nathanjupp

just a question and im not sure if this has been asked, but how does it (if it does) affect their UV absorbtion? was just a question. Also for warming them selves, just that i always notice my chams go their lighter colours when warming themselves.

but they do look amazing!
one last question, roughly what is the price range on one?


----------



## reptilezoo

nathanjupp said:


> just a question and im not sure if this has been asked, but how does it (if it does) affect their UV absorbtion? was just a question. Also for warming them selves, just that i always notice my chams go their lighter colours when warming themselves.
> 
> but they do look amazing!
> one last question, roughly what is the price range on one?


My chams go dark when they bask (the normal ones) so I don't think the dark pigementation affects the hypers' absorption of heat. As for UV, I'm not sure, I think it would be the same as a normal cham.
I'm not sure on the price either as I haven't sold any yet : victory:

Luke


----------



## CWD

Now they are stunners !!! i want 1 hehe


----------



## Renfield

Any update on these yet ?


----------



## reptilezoo

Renfield said:


> Any update on these yet ?


Not yet, the normal x hyper eggs are still incubating as too the piebald x hyper eggs. I've got more normal x hyper eggs just laid last week. Shouldn't be too long until some eggs hatch.

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Captainmatt29

That's amazing i long for the day i breed something and get something even stranger hatch lol


----------



## reptilezoo

**Update**

The normal x hypers have started hatching and it seems that the gene coding for the black patches are recessive since, so far, they are all normal (about 10). Will keep you updated as they hatch

Luke


----------



## reptilezoo

Here's a pic of a normal x hyper baby cham:


----------



## DRD

if these are suspected recessive then u should keep a pair of the normals back.

assuming that they are 100% het for hypermelanistic and breed them together to see if u get a hyper in that clutch along with hets etc


----------



## reptilezoo

Hi,
If they were recessive and I did breed the 'normal' offspring, shouldn't only a quater will be hypers?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Grond

reptilezoo said:


> Hi,
> If they were recessive and I did breed the 'normal' offspring, shouldn't only a quater will be hypers?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Luke


You are absolutely correct!!:2thumb:


----------



## DRD

yep only a quater lol

sorry i forgot lol


----------



## bothrops

At the risk of teaching my grandmother to suck eggs.....


...I would breed one of the youngsters back to the hyper parent, that way a 50/50 normal/hyper litter would confirm the simple recessive inheritance and ALL normal offsrping would be 100% hets rather than the 66% possible hets you'd get from a sibling to sibling mating!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## reptilezoo

I have a new website with a section on this, would what is written be correct? Your constructive advice would be very much appreciated.
Link is in my signature

Thanks
Luke


----------



## -matty-b-

link not working for me mate


----------



## reptilezoo

Temporarily unavailable at the moment due to annoying web host people :censor:. Will try and sort it out.

Thanks


----------



## reptilezoo

Had to upgrade because I had 20MB over my bandwidth limit!!!! Anyways, it's up and running again.

Thanks


----------



## -matty-b-

liked these from when you put them up first, real nice

nice collection aswell


----------



## bothrops

Hi mate - you have a pm regarding the genetics section on the website! Looking good so far - just one little bit needs tweaking.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## reptilezoo

Thanks a lot for your help Andy, much appreciated. I will update it as soon as.

Thanks again

Luke


----------

